# Fasciotomy Release of the Foot for Compartment Syndrome



## PatriciaCPC (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi...
Seems 28008 is the only code applicable, but it does not specify if this is reported per 'released compartment' or just once for all compartments of the foot. Any info provided would be appreciated!!


----------



## KimberlySherman (Mar 15, 2022)

28008 has a MUE (Medically Unlikely Edit) of 2, with a date of service edit based on clinical data. So, it will be paid if coded twice per date of service, per CMS. If done more than twice, you can code the additional instances of 28008 with modifier 59, and if denied, appeal with the op report showing medical necessity for the additional fasciotomies. If the MUE had been for CMS Policy or Nature of Service, I think that would show that 28008 is meant to be one time coded for any and all fasciotomies done on the same foot. The clinical data MUE of 2 tells me that is it clinically possible to have more than 2 (on one foot, or one on each foot), and since most humans only have 2 feet, more than 2 fasciotomies can be coded.

Source: https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/MUE


----------



## amyjph (Mar 16, 2022)

What was the exact anatomical location? Asking because if for compartment syndrome you could look around the 27600-27602 or 27892-27894 areas depending on the exact location and if debridement was done or not. Otherwise without the note I guess 28008. Agree with kimbery above on the MUEs.


----------

